# Free book. Rough Ride, Paul Kimmage



## User (31 Jul 2011)




----------



## PpPete (31 Jul 2011)

yes please
are you raffling or first come first served ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2011)

if its a raffle then please enter my name if not oh well


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2011)

maggot

i am away end of week onwards so let pppete have it and if he could forward it to me when finished that suits me fine , other wise it will sit here in post box for a week .


----------

